# Ground



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

In your opinion, what does the word ground mean to you? I have a specific reason for asking this question. It means very few things to most people. This isn't meant as joke or a play on words. It may sound crazy, but let's take electricity out of the line of thinking. The simplicity of the word itself is being referred to in a manner that is very inconsistent with the very definition of what it actually means. In essence I would call this a poll. Due to the fact, that I am doing this on a social media platform. Being grounded, in this instance is an extension of the word and is inconsequential. Besides the dictionary, is there a legal definition of the word? Thanks in advance. And no I am not in trouble with the law.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Stable


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I wouldn't describe myself as such. But that is a decent description. Unfortunately, not in this case.
Thanks.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Electricity was the first thing I thought of, but okay.
Something to base your beliefs on. Moral high ground and such.
I'm wrong....right? 

Ground...something solid to back up a law or rule. No? Precedence, maybe?


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thing about the English language, words spelled the same way can have multiple meanings. So an arguement to legality is very hard to do. Context would be what you are looking for I believe.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

It means many things to me depending on use of the word.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Land...as in soil/earth.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Land...as in soil/earth.


x2


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

ground... as in (grind).... past tense

I guess its the machinist in me.....or butcher


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Ground = the difference between my trailer lights working properly or flickering. 
Ground = ground meat 
Ground = land 
Grounded = person is sensible, good decision making, life together. 
Just a few ways a look at it


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Ground rules as in terms


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Add to grounded:
what the kids used to get when they had a brain fart and did something that warranted punishment...and...in aviation for various reasons... no flight allowed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DP.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry but this is stupid...a lot of words have multiple meanings or definitions...ground being one of them.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Stupid for sure.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dugworm said:


> Stupid for sure.


I never equated ground = stupid ? 
ground = dirt


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, lots of meanings. But the OP's intent was for us to say what our first thought was/is.

Mine=electrical, but since that's off the table it's dirt/earth


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I also say dirt or the solid part of the earth.

As to a "legal" definition, that kind of thing is usually outlined in the "definitions" section of a contract, suit or criminal complaint...along with words and phrases like "owner", "lessor" or "responsible party"...the meaning depends on the circumstances.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Not frozen


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

what we walk on


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Ground, I think of the ground we walk on. Earth.
Grounded I think of electric.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Ground; Ground Rules; To me means starting rules.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

A company is involved. It may be in a contract. All good answers. My personal and obvious understanding is the ground we walk on, earth, dirt,etc;


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ground


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks Smitty 82. A broad meaning of the word.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

hmmm....Let me think about this one while I have myself a fresh Ground cup of coffee.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

mental stability


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So ground is land.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Always buy ground, stocks are manipulated.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This is something that I hope none of you have to go through. And yes its crazy and stupid. But once this is settled, I will be able to explain. I am personally insulted by this. However I am hopeful that we can make things work in our favor.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

the buckeyes had a killer ground game this season.....does that count?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

cement569 said:


> the buckeyes had a killer ground game this season.....does that count?


Yeah, that counts.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Safe zone?


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Beer Cooler?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I wish it was that simple.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Stand your ground


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ground ???


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

ground zero.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

When I process my deer I make 2 pound packages of ground


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Well... Turns out I need my Attorney. Or, a Supreme court justice. I just can't believe how stupid some people are.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

No I think you need a thesaurus or dictionary to give you that what you seek. Calling people stupid for their thoughts on what the word ground means to them and not explaining what it means to you is not intelligent at all. So if people do not know what you seek, how can they give what you ask for?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have no idea what your goal is here. I’ll play along though. Where I come from ground means land or property.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Legally speaking, ground or grounds, can also be a plaintiffs reason for a lawsuit.
"On what grounds have you filed this lawsuit"?


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

mike oehme said:


> No I think you need a thesaurus or dictionary to give you that what you seek. Calling people stupid for their thoughts on what the word ground means to them and not explaining what it means to you is not intelligent at all. So if people do not know what you seek, how can they give what you ask for?



I don’t think he was calling us stupid. He was talking about whoever is involved in his situation.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The bare copper wire unless it's wired wrong by a weekend basement remodeler

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

It has to do with the interpretation of a contract. In this case it is simply one person's attempt to misconstrue one word to void the contract.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

JamesF said:


> It has to do with the interpretation of a contract. In this case it is simply one person's attempt to misconstrue one word to void the contract.


If it is in a contract and the wording is being disputed to void the contract, then I would definitely go to a lawyer and have it settled in a court of law, where the meaning of the word would be interpreted by the law as it was written in the disputed contract. That's is why there are lawyers, a necessary evil, to handle such things as this.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

^^
Agree with oehme, 100%


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

JamesF said:


> Well... Turns out I need my Attorney. Or, a Supreme court justice. I just can't believe how stupid some people are.


Come work in retail.....I can show you any day of the week the meaning of stupid people.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I plan to dispute the decision. My cousin is a Contract Attorney, after reading the reason for denial, said, the best thing to do is to dispute it. But don't expect anything to change. He told me that these types of contracts have all the bases covered. Also said that he has dealt with this company, and doesn't have anything good to say about them. We will be cutting all ties with them once this is over.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

This may be of no help but the ROOT meaning behind the most common uses of the word " ground " as a noun , regardless of context is Something stable , unchanging , basic , solid , or complete. That covers almost any use of the word as a noun from the soil beneath our feet to an electrical connection , to rules. In most cases the root meaning only changes significantly if the word is used as a verb or adjective.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

can you say what company this is? or can't you because of upcoming litigation?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I will, after I dispute their decision. Litigation is not going to happen.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

As in ''take me out to the productive fishing grounds". 


yonderfishin said:


> Something stable , unchanging ,


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

JamesF said:


> I plan to dispute the decision. My cousin is a Contract Attorney, after reading the reason for denial, said, the best thing to do is to dispute it. But don't expect anything to change. He told me that these types of contracts have all the bases covered. Also said that he has dealt with this company, and doesn't have anything good to say about them. We will be cutting all ties with them once this is over.


Is there a term in the contract that could be considered ambiguous? Usually, ambiguity in a contract benefits the party that did NOT draw it up. It's up to the people who write the contract to make sure all the i's are dotted and t's are crossed!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Is there a term in the contract that could be considered ambiguous? Usually, ambiguity in a contract benefits the party that did NOT draw it up. It's up to the people who write the contract to make sure all the i's are dotted and t's are crossed!


this is true, but it is also the person who is signing the contract responsibility to read the contract thoroughly and ask any questions before signing the contract.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Contracts, like many consists of more than 50 pages. And upon presenting the contract 90% is excluded by "the rest is just customary and standard in most contracts ". In other words, the deck is stacked against you! If the contract contains a large volume of paperwork, either make sure that you understand it,or have someone go over it with you, preferably a third party. Under the laws governing a contract, you should be able to take a customary amount of time to fully understand said contract. Take nothing for granted.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> what we walk on


Bingo! whatever's underfoot. --Tim


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Wow,you are currently on the Bigfoot watch list.


----------



## 74476 (Aug 6, 2017)

Git off my "ground" !


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Stand my ground!


----------



## CHI-Town Monk (Jan 6, 2019)

Maybe this thread should ground to a halt!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

CHI-Town Monk said:


> Maybe this thread should GRIND to a halt!


fixt


----------



## jcox (May 9, 2018)

Shad Rap said:


> Sorry but this is stupid...a lot of words have multiple meanings or definitions...ground being one of them.


I thought this was a fishing group. Why would we care about the multiple meanings of the word ground? Goofy post I think.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

it is were fishing for ground lol


----------



## Oboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Running it in the ground


----------



## Oboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Below ground


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

In my line of work and as an expert witness, “The *ground* is the surface of the *earth”.*


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Cannabis


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Pound the Steelers Pound the Steelers in the ground....
Pulverize, put to the lowest level


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

As a kid I heard a few times....."you are grounded!!!"


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

-negative


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Hope you're not gonna subpeona all of us for our meaning of the word ground....


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow said:


> Bingo! whatever's underfoot. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 340329


That's some BIG FEET!


----------

